# cylinder notch restoration ?



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a old 28-2 that was showing some wear and I am overhauling it as best I can (for practice mostly) 
and I may put boron or teflon electroless nickel on it when I am done. One area I have not seen a fix for
is the cylinder notches. The side faces are showing a little battering from where the cylinder inertia gets
stopped by the cylinder stop. I would like to get the side walls of the notches back at 90 degrees to the
stop tooth. I thought of working them lightly with a brass punch with a toolsteel pin through the 
appropriate cylinder hole as a backup ...... but I think that would leave a little battering marks behind.

I was thinking of making a hardened toolsteel block that would just fit down into the notch and perfectly
fill it up . Lightly clamp it in place via the cylinder hole so it is in same orientation as the real stop.
Then I would shot peen the two surfaces on either side at about a 45 degree angle. The idea is that
it would massage the surface lateraly and platticly push the steel up against the hardened plug but
no further. Then I should be able to just pull the plug out and be left with nice sharp square edges to
the notch.
I called S+W to their custom shop smiths and asked them how they would do it...... but they didn't
give me any answer and kind of said it wasn't worth doing (??????????????????????)

Does anyone know a fix for this problem and do you think this would work ???????
If so what size shot ?? ( like maybe #12 steel ?)

Tim


----------

